# Nintendo NES PC v2.0



## zombine210 (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, so some of you have seen the nes pc i built last year, but i promised to make it better, so i've been working on that. enjoy some pictures 

Specs:
Zotac GF9300-D-E mini-itx mobo / wi-fi module / Integrated GeForce 9300 gpu
Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3.00Ghz
2x2Gb G.Skill ddr2-800 ram
320gb Seagate Momentus 7200.3
running Windows XP pro.

first, the obligatory before shots:
















the new model will drop the mobo to the botttom of the case so that i can fit a dvd burner. for that i had to cut out part of the T-section:






i also moved the mobo all the way to the edge:






this means i will have to relocate the power plug, i'll simply move it to the other side. but i also have to make a fan fit there somewhere. this is going to be tight:






but if i move the fan a bit higher, i can put the plug under it:






i will also be changing the switches because the originals were too bulky. i know, i don't like it either, but it has to be done 






i'll try to take more pics as i go along, and will keep you posted. comments always welcome


----------



## mx344 (Feb 13, 2010)

cool looks pretty sweet

i like pictures


----------



## linkin (Feb 13, 2010)

looks really nice. Still no chance of sticking a dedicated GPU in there?


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 15, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> looks really nice. Still no chance of sticking a dedicated GPU in there?



the zotac mobo has pci-e port, but i would have to upgrade the psu and use a bigger case to be able to use a video card, like this:






ok, so i found this recipe online, called Retr0Bright, it is the bomb! 
it made the old yellow nintendo look like new:






and it didnt' lose the logo 
i spent days sanding the first one until it looked decent. retrobright took one day, mostly just sitting out in the sun.

also, check out my pro soldering job, i got skillz!


----------



## linkin (Feb 15, 2010)

I think you could fit a low-profile 9600GT in there!






although, when you use the low profile bracket you lose the VGA connector, unless you could hook it up into another slot or something.

I'll see if i cany find one on newegg..........

you're in luck!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500103&cm_re=9600gt-_-14-500-103-_-Product


----------



## bomberboysk (Feb 15, 2010)

Nah, the best bet would be using a flexible pcie cable and mounting a gpu horizontally.

Ive seen other variations on that retrobrite stuff and used it myself, basically a gelled up high strength hydrogen peroxide(an oxidizer, so basically bleaches the plastic), although i used an industrial stregth 35% peroxide myself..


----------



## ganzey (Feb 15, 2010)

looks good. im thinkin about doin a mild gaming build in an old crt monitor and using an lcd for a monitor, all inside the crt case. i think it would be good for lan parties.

what are the specs of ur nintendo pc?


----------



## Theblackoutow (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like a cool idea, a all in one custom built computer.


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 15, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> I think you could fit a low-profile 9600GT in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so i would be moving the vga connector somewhere else useing the low profile bracket? i'm not sure there's enough room in there 
what kind of psu could i use? i don't think the pico psu will push a 9600gt



bomberboysk said:


> Nah, the best bet would be using a flexible pcie cable and mounting a gpu horizontally.
> 
> Ive seen other variations on that retrobrite stuff and used it myself, basically a gelled up high strength hydrogen peroxide(an oxidizer, so basically bleaches the plastic), although i used an industrial stregth 35% peroxide myself..



wow! that's strong. i used the 3% available at pharm and it was enough. i didn't have the thickening agent so i just bathed the nes case in a small tub.



ganzey said:


> looks good. im thinkin about doin a mild gaming build in an old crt monitor and using an lcd for a monitor, all inside the crt case. i think it would be good for lan parties.
> 
> what are the specs of ur nintendo pc?



that sounds interesting. i had a 22" crt, could have easily fit in a full atx mobo  too bad i threw it away.

nes specs are in sig:
zotac gf9300-d-e w/ integrated geforce 9300 gpu
intel core2duo E8400 @ 3.0ghz
g.skill 2x2gb ddr2-800
320gb seagate momentus 7200.3
running windows xp pro.

i still need to buy a dvd burner. i want to get a slim, slot loading one, but newegg doesn't have a very good selection


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 15, 2010)

testing the switches:






i got a red led to regain some of the original look. the green was nice, but red is better, now that i have the nintendo logo


----------



## AusLinda (Feb 20, 2010)

top job! i'd keep the nes tho still love those mario games xD


----------



## linkin (Feb 20, 2010)

hey, just for the point of being nostalgic, why do'nt you get an emulator and load up some super mario? i'm sure integrated graphics could do that :good:


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 20, 2010)

AusLinda said:


> top job! i'd keep the nes tho still love those mario games xD



thanks for the comments, and teh bumps 
but the first nes was broken and i didn't have the controllers or games, so i didn't feel like fixing it.

the second one i bought off a stranger for the purposes of cutting it up.



linkin93 said:


> hey, just for the point of being nostalgic, why do'nt you get an emulator and load up some super mario? i'm sure integrated graphics could do that :good:



yeah, i thought about that, but i need it to replace the Pentium3, that guy gets a beating every day, i need to retire him 

i'm really busy this weekend, but i think next i'll cover the bottom hole of the nes case with some epoxy to reinforce it a bit and prevent anything going up inside of it.


----------



## JareeB (Feb 20, 2010)

what are the specs on that


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 21, 2010)

JareeB said:


> what are the specs on that



it's the zotac mini-itx mobo geforce 9300 / c2d e8400 / 4gb ddr2-800

i also edited the first post with the specs.


----------



## JareeB (Feb 21, 2010)

zombine210 said:


> it's the zotac mini-itx mobo geforce 9300 / c2d e8400 / 4gb ddr2-800
> 
> i also edited the first post with the specs.



sweet very nice job


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 2, 2010)

ok, brace yourselves for this 

i wasn't happy with the weak structure, having removed teh bottom T-section. so i went out and got some spackle paste adn procedded to bastardise the nes, here's teh results:

i'm not too woried about teh bottom, as it'll rarely be seen, not bad though:





the inside is a mess, but i figure nobody's going to go inside it but me:





do you think i should paint it? it'll be pretty hard to match the nes color, so i think i'll leave the outside part as it is.

i can do teh inside all black just so it doesn't look ugly, but i don't think i can make it look original anymore 

it actually does strengthens teh case, which is waht i wanted, now i gotta fit the mobo inside. i would do that now, but i'm eating shrimp and it's kind of messy around


----------



## Drenlin (Mar 2, 2010)

A standard flat gray wouldn't match, but it would look better than the spackle....might as well. You could just tape off the actual plastic, so if you want a better look later you can just cut the stuff out.

Other than that, this looks awesome!


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 3, 2010)

you know what i just though of?
covering it up with duct tape! lol, i think i might do taht


----------



## Drenlin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha, nice. "If you can't fix it with duct tape, it ain't worth fixing."


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 14, 2010)

zomg! OMG! OMG! it's almost done!!!1
enjoy some more pics !!    

here it is all crammed inside.





the only thing i have left to fix is the power plug, as you can see, it's just sticking out on the side  lol 

the top side, with a 6cm fan and teh dvd burner  finally!!!1. also, notice my makeshift filter out of that foam padding from one of my shipments :good:





front:





left:





right:





this is the power plug that i'm thinking of putting through the i/o shield, but i'm not sure if it will short the whole thing out . if anybody knows if it will work, let me know, plz. here's the mark of where i'm thinking of putting it:





back:




yeah, i used a sharpie to mark it, now i can't clean them off unless i sand it off, but then it'll look bad.

powered on, and front usb working 





the dvd also works!!





comments, anybody? anything?


----------



## ganzey (Mar 14, 2010)

^^looks good. what kind of temps u get?


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 14, 2010)

ganzey said:


> ^^looks good. what kind of temps u get?



thanks! 

heres a snapshot i took while uninstalling ms office:





i think i saw that one core go up to 60, but didn't stay there long.

i had xp on it that i was using for work, but am formating now to give to my family for their Pentium 3, LOL  

i'll take some more temps when i'm done.

now, if i can remember where i put that key...


----------



## blazin8556 (Mar 15, 2010)

thats an awesome computer man!!!!


----------



## ganzey (Mar 15, 2010)

sweet, those arent bad temps. for an intel


----------



## linkin (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good. HDD is a bit toasty but other than that, it's nice!

Also, my friend has one of the pc's in a small case. it's a hp or something, and the cpu runs in the 50's at idle.

What are your load temps like?

EDIT: I'd also recommend making that little fan an intake fan rather than exhaust. especially seeing as it's the only other fan apart from the CPU. You need some cool air coming in. The hot air will espace through cracks and through the plastic, so an intake fan is better.


----------



## Springy182 (Mar 15, 2010)

This project is pretty cool, perhaps you could adapt the controller port to be USB, and then buy a USB NES controller and a real NES controller, and change the cord/casing so it uses the modified controller port and original casing, so from the outside it looks precisely like an authentic NES controller, but connects via USB?

Edit: Read further down and saw that you made it front USB, similar idea would be to buy a USB NES controller?



linkin said:


> I think you could fit a low-profile 9600GT in there!
> 
> although, when you use the low profile bracket you lose the VGA connector, unless you could hook it up into another slot or something.
> 
> ...



Linkin beat me to the idea, you can also find a LP passive 8400GS if you're trying to make it silent


----------



## justinmmm690 (Mar 15, 2010)

You amaze me by your ability to get all that stuff into that tiny space!


----------



## ganzey (Mar 15, 2010)

justinmmm690 said:


> You amaze me by your ability to get all that stuff into that tiny space!



thats what she said


----------



## justinmmm690 (Mar 15, 2010)

ganzey said:


> thats what she said



OH LOL

Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 15, 2010)

linkin said:


> Looking good. HDD is a bit toasty but other than that, it's nice!
> 
> Also, my friend has one of the pc's in a small case. it's a hp or something, and the cpu runs in the 50's at idle.
> 
> ...



thanks! 

haven't got around to get any real temps. i just finished installing xp last nite and today will be configuring profiles for about 4 users and hopefully move them out of the Pentium 3 machine by the end of the week.

as for the fan, i've read both sides of the intake/output debate. for now, i'll keep the negative pressure, hopefully the filters on the vents will keep it somewhat clean.




Springy182 said:


> This project is pretty cool, perhaps you could adapt the controller port to be USB, and then buy a USB NES controller and a real NES controller, and change the cord/casing so it uses the modified controller port and original casing, so from the outside it looks precisely like an authentic NES controller, but connects via USB?
> 
> Edit: Read further down and saw that you made it front USB, similar idea would be to buy a USB NES controller?
> 
> Linkin beat me to the idea, you can also find a LP passive 8400GS if you're trying to make it silent



thanks :good:

i saw those nes controllers, they go for like $35  that's too much for just a couple of buttons.

i really won't be playing any games on it, it'll be more of a family computer. so the extra video card wont be necessary either. besides, i don't think it'll fit in there LOL 



justinmmm690 said:


> You amaze me by your ability to get all that stuff into that tiny space!





ganzey said:


> thats what she said





justinmmm690 said:


> OH LOL
> Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to love my family's old Nintendo.  The work you have done is amusing to me.   The processing power of that computer is probably over fifteen times what a Nintendo originally was.


----------



## Rit (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a decent NES Emulator and all the ROMS if you want me to send them to you


----------



## blazin8556 (Mar 16, 2010)

probably 1500 times more power. lol


----------



## Drenlin (Mar 16, 2010)

blazin8556 said:


> probably 1500 times more power. lol



It's actually in the millions. The USA version of the NES ran at 1.79MHz.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 16, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> It's actually in the millions. The USA version of the NES ran at 1.79MHz.



3ghz=3000 mhz. 3000/1.79=1675.9

he was actualy pretty close


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 16, 2010)

speed isn't everything!


----------



## linkin (Mar 16, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> speed isn't everything!



thats what she said


----------



## Drenlin (Mar 16, 2010)

ganzey said:


> 3ghz=3000 mhz. 3000/1.79=1675.9
> 
> he was actualy pretty close



My bad, I was off a couple of decimal places, lol. I need more sleep.

It's more than 1500 though...the C2D has 2 cores that can each perform more than one calculation per clock cycle.


----------



## blazin8556 (Mar 16, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> My bad, I was off a couple of decimal places, lol. I need more sleep.
> 
> It's more than 1500 though...the C2D has 2 cores that can each perform more than one calculation per clock cycle.



i was just estimating. lol didn't think i was even close.


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 16, 2010)

it's over 9000 !!!1  

edit - actually, you can't just look at processor speeds. you have to consider the data bus width, accessible memory, storage capacity, wider selection of programs, input/output options... etc. etc.

so, i mean, yeah. this thing is a beast mang!


----------



## Springy182 (Mar 16, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> My bad, I was off a couple of decimal places, lol. I need more sleep.
> 
> It's more than 1500 though...the C2D has 2 cores that can each perform more than one calculation per clock cycle.



Not to mention even the integrated GPU could do more than the NES as a whole.


----------



## justinmmm690 (Mar 16, 2010)

Springy182 said:


> Not to mention even the integrated GPU could do more than the NES as a whole.



Can't forget about memory!


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Mar 16, 2010)

It is really insane when you think about how far computers have come since the 1980s era.  I can only imagine where computer technology will be 25 years in the future from now.

Speaking of technology advances, Nissan will be releasing an automobile that runs on a completely electrical engine soon.  Take a look here:

http://www.nissanusa.com/leaf-electric-car/index.jsp


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ hey! no hijacking plz, kthnxbai.

no but seriously, i've been thinking of swapping the cpus with my gaming rig.

would i get better gaming performance with a higher clocked dual core than with a lower clocked quad?

will office productivity and media editing be better or faster with a quad core?


----------



## deanj20 (Mar 17, 2010)

zombine210,

that's. f*cking. awesome.

sweet idea bro. I'm green w/ envy that I didn't do it first.

(See^^)

I thought this was awesome:




(http://www.mavrinac.com/index.cgi?page=nesclock)
when I saw it a few years back...

But this. Wow. Muchos kudos my man. Muchos kudos.

/me bows to the 1337ness that is gr8r.

that is all.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 17, 2010)

zombine210 said:


> ^^ hey! no hijacking plz, kthnxbai.
> 
> no but seriously, i've been thinking of swapping the cpus with my gaming rig.
> 
> ...



Gaming usually utlizes all cores, plus if you dont think its fast enough just overclock the darn thing

About that nissan car, there have been alot of electric cars...not very revoloutionary(heck, there were electric cars in the '20s).


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Mar 17, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> About that nissan car, there have been a lot of electric cars...not very revolutionary (heck, there were electric cars in the '20s).



The electric cars in the past could drive up to 85 miles per hour and had a range of 80 to 100 miles on a single battery charge?  The technology of electric cars has definitely advanced.


----------

